# curtis 1231 burned



## grumf (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## grumf (Oct 21, 2015)

is it poss to tepair in EU, od sombody have any ideea?


----------



## grumf (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## grumf (Oct 21, 2015)

,,,


----------



## grumf (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I have two burnt 1231c controllers that I could not get a board for as well. 
Curtis will not sell them to the public, only to authorized Curtis rebuilders. And the only rebuilder in the world (that I know of) is Flight Systems in the USA.

There website is www.FSIP.biz and they can be reached at +1 (717) 254-3747. They charged by about $500 + shipping to rebuild mine, including all part and labor.


----------

